
Ask HN: What tech is needed to 'escape' quarantine? - astro-codes
What technologies do we need to develop or promote to make it safer to return to a pre-coronavirus world?<p>I.e: 
- Abundant passive fever cameras?
- &#x27;At home&#x27; salivary testing kits for contagious diseases?
- Handheld devices for detecting pathogens on surfaces?
======
Foober223
Waiting is the technique (technology) that will solve the problem effectively.
Gadgets are to monitor people are neat, but I think they are an ineffective
technique (technology) against the virus.

Wait a a few years and the virus will have infected most of the world. It will
be reduced to the status of a common cold after everyone has resistance. The
first colds unleashed on humanity were horrific, but year after year humanity
became resistant.

------
buboard
[https://www.kinsahealth.co/](https://www.kinsahealth.co/)

------
zicsus
First tech you need is a vaccine.

